# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Interest Check: W20 Egypt or Amazon Chronicle starting at Fostern

## Marcarius5555

I'm thinking of two possible Chronicles that would be sort of similar -- one is an Amazon scenario that involves Pentex's Project Lycaon - basically a hidden lab/facility used to create fomori. Feel would sort of be a combination of Jurassic Park and Resident Evil. 

Character ideas I'm interested in

moloke, urkama (bat folk), rokea characters -- characters the combine rules for different splats, like an urkama blood mage. 

The other would be an Egyptian Chronicle that's sort of based on Indiana Jones and would involve Pentex trying to find the Ark of the Covenant.  


Character ideas I'm interested in Ajaba, silent stalker, moloke, and other fera -- characters that combine splats like ajaba or silent stalker mummies or wraiths

proposed build rules 

Fostern

Attributes: 9/6/4
Abilities: 20/13/10
Backgrounds: 10
Gifts: 5 Level Ones, 3 Level Twos;  5 freebies for rank 1 gifts,  7 for rank 2
No hard limit on points from Flaws, but subject to ST approval. 
No hard limit on merits, but subject to ST approval if you take more than 10. 
Freebies: 37.

----------


## BananaPhone

I'd throw my hand forward for interest.

I had a Shadow Lord I enjoyed playing in a recent game that unfortunately went under.

----------

